# Sacred Summits: two-day road ride in western N.C.



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

If you’re looking for a weekend cycling tour with incredible scenery and challenge, check this out:

On September 11<SUP>th</SUP> and 12<SUP>th</SUP>, 2004, hundreds of cyclists will come to western North Carolina to participate in the Sacred Summits Cycling Tour, a two-day, 160-mile ride through some of the most challenging and inspiring terrain in Eastern America.

About half of the Sacred Summits route is on the Blue Ridge Parkway, a road rightly famed for its design in tune with the environment. Riders will swoop through hairpin curves, spin through dark tunnels and soar down two ten-mile-long descents during the ride. They’ll also climb well over 10,000 feet and encounter elevations ranging from 1,300 feet to 5,600 feet above sea level.

The terrain’s tough, but within reach of a wide variety of riders. Sacred Summits even offers a free training program for registered riders through trimycoach.com. 

Sacred Summits isn’t all work and no play. The tour features an overnight stop Saturday night in a rustic setting at the foot of the Blue Ridge. Meals, entertainment and bunkhouse lodging or camping are included in the two-day registration fee. It‘ll be like summer camp for roadies!

The Sacred Summits Cycling Tour is sponsored by the Episcopal Diocese of Western North Carolina to promote environmental stewardship. Proceeds from the ride go to environmental programs at the Lake Logan and Valle Crucis Episcopal Conference Centers and to the _Preservers of the Blue Ridge Parkway Fund.

_For more information, visit the event website at www.sacredsummits.org.

To register, visit www.active.com.

Questions? Post them here and I’ll do my best to answer them.


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Registration closes September 9th. To register, visit www.active.com.

For more information, visit the event website at www.sacredsummits.org. The ride guide is posted there as a .pdf file.
 
Questions? Post them here and I’ll do my best to answer them.


----------

